# necromancer looking dude



## Myke (Sep 16, 2008)

first piece for my new flash set 





peace


----------



## Rowan (Sep 16, 2008)

very nice you are a very good artist


----------



## Myke (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks man, it's what I do for a living, so it always feels nice to read comments like that. 
much appreciated


----------



## raulpica (Sep 16, 2008)

Really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 16, 2008)

Quite nice, I'm curious to see how it works with the skin..

It would be nice to see your whole flash, but don't post it like this dude,  you can sell it very good..
Thanks for this pic though, I always enjoy good piece of art..and this is pretty terrific!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2008)

I would say more lich than necromancer but very good either way.


----------



## da_head (Sep 17, 2008)

wow nicely done


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Sep 17, 2008)

Man i wish i was that good of a drawer .....One day ..maybe one day...

anyway gr8 work


----------



## Sstew (Sep 17, 2008)

Whoah, I definitely can't draw like that, Thats pretty awesome man!
Good work


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 24, 2008)

Sick stuff man, very nice to see you back on GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Always used to enjoy your art postings


----------



## Costello (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, Myke is still around!
great to see you around mate! and as always your work is amazing! 
congrats


----------



## Myke (Sep 24, 2008)

what's up Costello! good to see you. Thanks for the kind words. What are you up to these days?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, cool style! But what is up with his legs, I think they are kinda long and positioned in a strange way...

Do you have a deviant or other place i can see more of your work?


----------



## Myke (Sep 24, 2008)

he's floating, that's why his legs aren't grounded

and yes under my sig 'my deviant' that's my da link. I don't post there any more though.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not even remotely scared of him.  He looks friggin' cool.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 4, 2008)

you sir have talent. try some wicked colouring maybe


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 4, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> you sir have talent. try some wicked colouring maybe


It's a flash, it mainly consist of shading and rarely it's colored..

It is used to show people some tattoo designs that they can get by default (or base their own designs on this sketches), or it could be sold to other tattoo artists..

So I doubt you'll see  coloring here..


----------



## bombchu (Oct 5, 2008)

Wowsers~ lol another great piece! There's so much detail... I really love his helmet, especially the eye on there... for some reason it's just extra awesome. I don't know necromancers as much as I know women 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can definitely do your own thing with anatomy on that. I've got one thing: laminaatplaat mentioned that he thought the legs were off? If you feel like it, you could tilt the foot down just a little bit more to emphasize that there'e nothing there but air, y'know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again~ awesome


----------



## Dylan (Oct 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i get what it is but i'd still like to see another version with some wicked necro green and stuff.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 5, 2008)

awesome looking, is he compensating? lol


----------



## Myke (Oct 5, 2008)

probably lol XD.
thanks for all your critiques.


----------

